# American dinner coffee



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Thought I'd post.. I am in international house of pancakes in Orlando. Gambled and went for the house brewed coffee. Came fresh and steaming. Actually quite drinkable.. Not burnt, not over dark, nice acidity and I'm on my third mug. I was so surprised I thought I'd post. I guess this kind of place has a massive turnover so probably not high quality beans but plenty of through put so fresh and a basic percolator method so ok...

Compared to the completely undrinkable and totally disgusting shot of espresso I was given from Starbucks yesterday a big leap up...


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Maybe Floridians are a little more enlightened. Most East Coast coffee is not good (and don't get me started on Tim Horton's in Canada!)

Went to an International House of Pancakes in Davis, California. Once you have desensitised to the all-pervading smell of cinnamon it was actually very nice.

Have fun


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> Maybe Floridians are a little more enlightened. Most East Coast coffee is not good (and don't get me started on Tim Horton's in Canada!) Went to an International House of Pancakes in Davis' date=' California. Once you have desensitised to the all-pervading smell of cinnamon it was actually very nice. Have fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

